# im not sure if i like this for graduation.......



## gRiZeLda (Jun 6, 2006)

does this look okay? i dont have a sister to help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (this is when i wish i had one) and i dnt have a very fashionable mother to ask for her advice......










grizelda


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2006)

i love that skirt and the shoes! it looks like your top is aqua and olive, is it two shirts or are they connected? because i think you could get away with an adorable aqua cami with that outfit, it'd look amazing!

you look so fab in that skirt, girl! so fab!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 7, 2006)

I like it alot I think its cute and pretty, and also proper! I think it looks great and I love the color!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 7, 2006)

I like the outfit alot very cute colors 
thoses shoes are hot


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 7, 2006)

I think its cute. I like the shoes and the skirt a lot! very cute... geeze i wore jeans a sum 41 tshirt and adidas for my graduation/. i was such a boy!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks alot  girls!!!!!!!! btw, its two different shirts........


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 8, 2006)

eeep loove that skirt... and hot shoes =)

is this for your graduation?


----------



## Silver_Rain (Jun 8, 2006)

it looks great!


----------

